# Competition bows



## nocksniper

how do you post a pic and i will......lol


----------



## Chiller

Here is my 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Riptide Blue
- 27.5" draw 60#
- Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane
- B-Stinger 12" 14oz. stabilizer
- TT Spring Steel 1 Hole
- Easton Fatboy 500's
- Git-A-Grip Custom Grip
- Carter Mini Evolution + 
- Beenfar Sling


----------



## Huntaholic247

wow thats a sharp looking bow!


----------



## mathews1

2008 Mathews Drenalin ld


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Here's a few:


----------



## outback jack

Here's mine.


----------



## JStrebin

Here is my Katera XL


----------



## Justin17

outback jack said:


> Here's mine.


I love that bow and the way it's set up.


----------



## T Miller73

*Hit'em where it hoyts....*

Katera xl...hunter class


----------



## kimmiedawn

Here is my Bowtech Allegiance. 

















And hubbys Chrome Bowtech Old Glory.


----------



## fireman1991

:tongue:would my hunting bow that i use for 3d count? for real tho...ive never actually hunted with it yet though


----------



## bmfboshooter

outback jack said:


> Here's mine.


Man, that is ONE SWEET BOW:tongue:ukey::wink:


----------



## Fryguy

On the left is my Black Ice. On the right is my IBO hunter legal setup and also my hunting bow, my Tribute.


----------



## Limey

My Apex 7


----------



## Josh_Putman

Here is the one I shot last year. I may still shoot it for indoor. It isn't very fast for 3d. I was only getting 266 fps out of it, but still won some tournaments. It is a Wheeler Baryonyx. The one I have now is another Wheeler, a Baryonyx SD. It is a little shorter ATA, and a little faster. I don't have any pics of it, though.


----------



## Adair

*Custom Pearson*

A 08 Pearson TX-4 with the smooth Z cam, Custom Crackers strings sold at Select Archery, Tree snake camo from PBR Hydrographics and Boxjax dampeners


----------



## MR X

got to love this rig


----------



## z34mann

*sweet*



Adair said:


> A 08 Pearson TX-4 with the smooth Z cam, Custom Crackers strings sold at Select Archery, Tree snake camo from PBR Hydrographics and Boxjax dampeners


that is a sharp looking bow


----------



## AllTheRage

*My comp rig*

Elite gt 500 ninja.

View attachment 468556


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Both my 3D Bows*

Depending on how I feel at the time, I will use my Hoyt or my Chekmate Recurve.

Sometimes, in some shoots over two days, I will shoot my Martin Bengal, Oneida or Hoyt and the next day shoot my Recurve in Traditional Class. I shoot no sights in 3-D, except for the Hoyt. What I like about 3-D here, is we can shoot Traditional or Compound with No Sights up to 50 yards.

This weekends 3-D Tourney, I am going traditional Recurve. Next Weekend 3-D Tourney I'm going Hoyt. In December we have two 3-D shoots, so I will go Bowhunter class and use both Martin Bengal and my Oneida Aeroforce ( for shooting off the fly).

We are pretty fortunate out here in the West Coast, there is usually a couple of 3-D outdoor shoots every month here around the lower mainland.


----------



## viperarcher

JStrebin said:


> Here is my Katera XL


sweet looking ! outbackjack got it going on too!


----------



## Barry O'Regan

viperarcher said:


> sweet looking ! outbackjack got it going on too!


Thanks, credit goes to Jim for Postenizing the entire Hoyt to make it one at a time at www.jimposten.com.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

Barry O'Regan said:


> Thanks, credit goes to Jim for Postenizing the entire Hoyt to make it a One of a Kind piece of Art.
> www.jimposten.com.


His Stabs are awesome!


----------



## outback jack

viperarcher said:


> sweet looking ! outbackjack got it going on too!


Thanks but I guess I'll have to put up a new pic in a few days cause the X7 is out and the ultra elite is in:wink:. I am sure that new one you have will look mighty fine when you get it set up too.


----------



## asa1485

Here is my three.


----------



## sportsman

asa1485 said:


> Here is my three.


What are they and what sights and rests are you using?

Thanks!


----------



## asa1485

They are 2008 Alpine Pro Comps. The rest on the Blue ones are Alpine Whisperflite . One of the blue ones has a 24 inch Doinker and the other has a Vibracheck. Both of the blue bows has a Copper John Dead Nuts Pro 2 sight. The orange one has a Trap Door rest with a 10 1/2 inch Doinker . The sight is a Sure Loc Special Ops mounted on a 9 inch Sure Loc Challenger slide bar. All are going to be Postenized before long.


----------



## andy the hun

Barry O'Regan said:


> Depending on how I feel at the time, I will use my Hoyt or my Chekmate Recurve.
> 
> Sometimes, in some shoots over two days, I will shoot my Martin Bengal, Oneida or Hoyt and the next day shoot my Recurve in Traditional Class. I shoot no sights in 3-D, except for the Hoyt. What I like about 3-D here, is we can shoot Traditional or Compound with No Sights up to 50 yards.
> 
> This weekends 3-D Tourney, I am going traditional Recurve. Next Weekend 3-D Tourney I'm going Hoyt. In December we have two 3-D shoots, so I will go Bowhunter class and use both Martin Bengal and my Oneida Aeroforce ( for shooting off the fly).
> 
> We are pretty fortunate out here in the West Coast, there is usually a couple of 3-D outdoor shoots every month here around the lower mainland.


Home is in B.C. but live in gum boots?


----------



## Barry O'Regan

asa1485 said:


> Here is my three.


Now those are some sweet looking bows, Damn nice!


----------



## Barry O'Regan

outback jack said:


> Thanks but I guess I'll have to put up a new pic in a few days cause the X7 is out and the ultra elite is in:wink:. I am sure that new one you have will look mighty fine when you get it set up too.


More Pics the better, that's for sure!


----------



## Barry O'Regan

andy the hun said:


> Home is in B.C. but live in gum boots?


Better to be in Gum Boots,we can shoot year round! So better than those back East bundled up like an Eskimo, the string slap must get annoying. HAHAHAHA


----------



## arrowslinger#1

Here is my apex


----------



## sawtoothscream

asa1485 said:


> They are 2008 Alpine Pro Comps. The rest on the Blue ones are Alpine Whisperflite . One of the blue ones has a 24 inch Doinker and the other has a Vibracheck. Both of the blue bows has a Copper John Dead Nuts Pro 2 sight. The orange one has a Trap Door rest with a 10 1/2 inch Doinker . The sight is a Sure Loc Special Ops mounted on a 9 inch Sure Loc Challenger slide bar. All are going to be Postenized before long.


the postens are a wise decission they are great.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*My Chekmate 65# Recurve for 3-D Traditional shoots*

Here is my Chekmate HunterII a 65# Recurve with uncanny accuracy to 40 meters. I have taken two Number 1 spots in 3-D shoots this month. 
My photos will attest to some mighty fine accuracy from a stick.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

sawtoothscream said:


> the postens are a wise decision they are great.



I love my postens


----------



## Spoon13

ICUTSTUFF said:


> Post pictures of your bows you compete with.


I don't have any pics, but you've seen one of them and I just bought the other. You'll see it next time your down.


----------



## outback jack

Well here's the replacement for my X7. I haven't got to shoot it yet but if it shoots the way it looks I'm sure I'll love it. Ultra elite w/2000 limbs with soon to be cam 1/2+'s.


----------



## hoytarchery999

My old Hoyt Striker II still the beats my new bows


----------



## BTTGRAHAM

*My Mathews Q2 XL'S*

These are the bows I compete with.


----------



## asa1485

BTTGRAHAM said:


> These are the bows I compete with.


Love the red and black pod. Nice attention to detail.


----------



## asa1485

Barry O'Regan said:


> Here is my Chekmate HunterII a 65# Recurve with uncanny accuracy to 40 meters. I have taken two Number 1 spots in 3-D shoots this month.
> My photos will attest to some mighty fine accuracy from a stick.


Great shooting Barry O'Regan! I can take one of those and shoot through the nastiest woods you can imajine and not hit a single thing.


----------



## Big_tojo

Very Nice Bows Guys!!!


----------



## asa1485

*Wife got hers ready*

Here is a couple of pics of the wife's new Alpine Sienna. Complete with Sure Loc slide bar, Extreme scope, and Doinker Quadra Flex stab.


----------



## hoytarchery999

heres my other competition bow hoyt 38 ultra riptide blue


----------



## Depeche

How much does the typical target compound bow run at? Lots of you guys have like 3+ bows.


I shoot a Hoyt Helix with 300 Carbon Limbs. Sure-Loc Quest-X Site. Will post pics soon.

I've always wanted to shoot a compound.


----------



## hoytarchery999

i just got a leftover 38 ultra (pic is two posts above this one) from lancaster archery for $740 it was $899 last year and it doesnt have the shoot through riser which i dont like


----------



## Barry O'Regan

asa1485 said:


> Great shooting Barry O'Regan! I can take one of those and shoot through the nastiest woods you can imagine and not hit a single thing.


Thanks ASA, I do not think you can get a finer Recurve Bow than a Chekmate, and the beats my Fred Bear and Black Widow Recurves hands down.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

asa1485 said:


> They are 2008 Alpine Pro Comps. The rest on the Blue ones are Alpine Whisperflite . One of the blue ones has a 24 inch Doinker and the other has a Vibracheck. Both of the blue bows has a Copper John Dead Nuts Pro 2 sight. The orange one has a Trap Door rest with a 10 1/2 inch Doinker . The sight is a Sure Loc Special Ops mounted on a 9 inch Sure Loc Challenger slide bar. All are going to be Postenized before long.


Jim Posten will certainly make your awesome bows, blow out the Xs in no time!


----------



## Barry O'Regan

Depeche said:


> How much does the typical target compound bow run at? Lots of you guys have like 3+ bows.
> 
> 
> I shoot a Hoyt Helix with 300 Carbon Limbs. Sure-Loc Quest-X Site. Will post pics soon.
> 
> I've always wanted to shoot a compound.


Bows are like Girlfriends, ya can't just stop at having one!


----------



## elkhunter60

Heres my katera xl:


----------



## bowhunter22405

All of your bows are great. Wish I were home to post mine. PROTECTING THOSE PROTECTING FREEDOM. Hello from Bagdad Iraq.:shade:


----------



## asa1485

bowhunter22405 said:


> All of your bows are great. Wish I were home to post mine. PROTECTING THOSE PROTECTING FREEDOM. Hello from Bagdad Iraq.:shade:


Thank you and be safe until your return.


----------



## asa1485

*I have been Postenized #1*

Got this in the mail today and had to share with everyone. 12 Inch Posten:shade:.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

Thats one damn purty shooter ASA


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*new concept c99 with dead center archery stabilizers*


----------

